# Porsche HDR



## Blind Productions (Jan 20, 2010)

Feedback is appreciated


----------



## robdavis305 (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I have the car? Great pic.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 20, 2010)

For being HDR there doesn't seem to be much detail gained... then again I don't know what the originals looked like either.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 20, 2010)

it does have a cool feel indeed, but i too wonder about detail gain.
also, there is some slight glow coming off the roof.

overall, cool looking shot though. :thumbup:


----------



## Freddie0288 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice Porsche GT2...Can you give me an idea on how you shot it with the HDR??


----------



## manaheim (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cleanly and tastefully done. I suspect the side of the car facing us would be somewhat more dark without the HDR treatment given the position of the sun.  Doesn't seem like an overwhelming HDR need here, but since you had a delicate hand in the process I think the results are very nice.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbup:Great shot very natural looking.


----------



## jennyjen (Jan 20, 2010)

cool pic.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice composition, Excellent Subject, How many shots did you merge? I really like it, Props on not over cooking the HDR  :thumbup:


----------



## Blind Productions (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the feedback! I'm really glad you liked it.
Some details about the shot:
I used just 3 exposures set at 2EV.
It was around sunset so that's why I have that low sun in the background.
There is almost no touch ups in photoshop, just very light tonemapping in Photomatix.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 21, 2010)

for dark wheels Nd car for that matter you need to make sure you get some exposure out of those dark areas, especially for HDR it shouldn't be a problem... looks like the contrast was bumped up a bit maybe?


----------



## fokker (Jan 25, 2010)

Excellent shot, I love that you can't even really tell that it's HDR. Background and sky are perfect.


----------



## NateS (Jan 26, 2010)

This shot is perfect.  Perfect use of an HDR.  Those who are saying that there isn't much detail gained have probably never shot a black car against a nice sky.  I'd guess that a single exposure getting the car exposed perfectly in this scene would have given you a sky that was subpar to say the least.  Very nice job.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 27, 2010)

Shooting cars is no easy task. I like clean lines around the body if possible. The spoiler is hard to see against its background. I dont like the pier coming out the windshield. As for the driver's side, there should be some form there. Move the car so the paint reflects some unidentifiable white. As PhotoXopher said, we dont see the original so its tough to know how much Photomatix altered your pic. Glad you didnt go over the top with the sliders. Its a nice shot and Im just knitpicking.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm with some other people when I say that my only real concern is the detail in the car - Seems way too dark in some areas! However, I think overall it's a really nice shot =]


----------



## Trev Rich (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a great use of HDR.  Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Trev Rich (Feb 10, 2010)

theMediumStream said:


> I'm with some other people when I say that my only real concern is the detail in the car - Seems way too dark in some areas! However, I think overall it's a really nice shot =]



It's a black car...?
Too many people are tempted to overcook when tonemapping. This is spot on.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Nicely done ... I agree with others ~not overdone~.
On the other hand I would have done one 'way over the top' just to see it a bit bizarre.  

This one is done right.


----------

